

INSIDE THE MOVEMENT THAT'S TRYING TO SOLVE SILICON VALLEY'S DIVERSITY PROBLEM - mlichtenstern
http://www.fastcompany.com/3037720/innovation-agents/inside-the-movement-thats-trying-to-solve-silicon-valleys-diversity-proble

======
echolima
OK. THANK YOU.

